# Reading the rule? PLEASE READ



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Is everyone reading the rule for posting stuff here?

No cut and paste news stories guys!
Links only!

C'mon, god knows I don't want to actually have to do any mod stuff here. And nobody wants an infraction for something so silly.


----------

